# Workaholics Season 4 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=19562[/img] 
*Title: Workaholics: Season 4* 

*Movie:* :2stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*64




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=19570[/img]*Summary*
Now let me start off this review by saying that I love stupid comedies. I’ve seen them all and I’m no comedy snob by any stretch of the imagination. I like to giggle along to moronic activities with the best of them, so when I heard Comedy Central’s newish show “Workaholics” was a mix between “The League” and “Office Space” is was heavily intrigued. On one hand, I loathe the league, this sort of vignette based dry comedy is just not my thing. I also can’t stand “It’s always sunny in Philadelphia”, but “Office Space” is one of the funniest movies ever filmed, and has that sort of 90’s “Beavis and Butthead” humor in a workplace environment. We all have had those horrible bosses, and those jobs that make you wish that you could slack off the entire day and get away with murder and we love living vicariously that way through film characters like in “Office Space” etc. The problem with “Workaholics” is that it only has the veneer of “Office Space” with none of the wit and social commentary that Mike Judge loaded it up with which results in one of the most unfunny comedy shows I have ever seen. 

The story revolves around 3 young slackers named Blake (Blake Anderson), Adam (Adam DeVine) and Anders (Anders Holm) who work for a sales firm as telemarketers, barely making it through the day till they can party. Their main goal in life is to skate by on as little work as humanely possible and have as much fun as they possibly can. This involves making fun of co-workers, planning the next outing to a rave, kegging AT THE OFFICE and so much more. Instead of following a standard written script and going along with a continuing storyline, the show is made up of 21 minute vignettes that are just loosely tied together and extremely self-contained. Each episode is basically its own little island and feels more like a sketch comedy skit rather than a scripted episode. Most of the time the 3 guys are just acting like complete morons and acting crazy. It’s one of those shows where the creators are thinking “hey if I say a dirty word, or run face first into a wall now THAT’s a joke”! I felt my brain dying after the first 10 minutes of the premiere and it only got worse from there. The jokes aren’t really jokes at all, instead of humor they insert crude humor, unrealistic hijinks that would get even a football player kicked out of college and just plain celebration of stupidity. Stupidity in itself can be quite entertaining, especially since most good comedies have a certain amount of stupidity in them, but when the entire show is nothing but a celebration of said stupidity it runs out of steam real fast. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=19578[/img]
The best way to describe Adam, Anders and Blake are those stupid people that you see in low end jobs that end up getting fired in the first month because they have the intelligence of a rat, a rather stupid rat at that. The problem with the show is that these guys don’t just keep their jobs, they get away with things that would have a member of HR filing enough pink slips to make sure the boys did so on their own time. Those of you who actually like wit thrown in with their stupidity will have to look elsewhere, for that same humor that made “Superbad” super bad is the bread and butter of this show. Say a bad word, smoke a joint, and run into a wall and you supposedly make a funny. To make matters worse it’s pretty repetitious and goes on for EVERY episode, which tends to make the show just blur together. I really wanted to enjoy it, especially since I love “Office Space”, but I can’t much redeeming about the show. I think I laughed a half dozen times over the course of all 8 hours of the season, and even those were just mild chuckles. Unless you’re a fan of the series already, I’d say it’s not even worth a rental. Just bad in every way. Crude humor just for the sake of crudity and the assumption that crudity by itself IS humor. I think I'd rather stick my hand in a blender than watch season 5. 





*Rating:* 

TV-MA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=19586[/img]Digital cinematography on a comedy show is pretty basic. Use some digital cameras and follow the guys around. The 1.78:1 AVC encode is pretty solid, for the most part, with some solid pop and decent color representation. The show has a bit of a muted color palette, but it does have some sequences where the nutty decked out costumes the boys love to throw on light up the scene. Detail is solid throughout, but the show is a tad soft for the most part and doesn’t give you that “wow” factor when looking at the screen. Black levels are serviceable and show only mild crush and greying. Overall it’s a nice transfer, one representative of a comedy show shot on the cheap, but one that manages to not look “cheap” at the same time. 












*Audio* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=19594[/img]The 5.1 TrueHD track is a decent track, but not one that's going to wow the listener. It tends to be a bit front heavy and and focusing mainly on the dialogue. I mean, it IS a comedy TV show, so I wasn't expecting the world, but it was still a bit underwhelming. The surrounds were used VERY sparingly and usually only for the score or a few ambient noises. The dialogue was very good, for the most part, but I detected a small bit of distortion when they were in a restaurant or what not instead of the office. It was minimal, but I could hear it at the end of words mainly. LFE use is mild, giving some weight to the sequences, but not a wild amount, just enough to bump the activity light on my amps a little. Overall a serviceable track, but I wouldn't go expecting it to be the next blockbuster type of track. 



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=19602[/img]*Extras* :2stars:
• Audio Commentaries
• Drunkmentary
• Additional Scenes: Alternate Takes
• Bloopers







*Overall:* :4stars:

"Workaholics" is pretty much one of the MOST unfunny shows I've ever seen. It's a mixture of gross out humor low brow humor and the celebration of stupidity, mindlessly beating you to a lifeless blob in front of your television. The vignettes are only loosely related and mostly just a peek into the life of three morons who really should have been fired from their jobs years ago. I honestly couldn't find much redeeming about the show and I'm a fan of stupid comedy. The problem with stupid comedy is that it needs a sense of purpose and change in the characters. This series just focuses on stupidity and ridiculous life choices and says "look! he said a bad word!, or "look! he did something stupid in front of the camera!, it must be funny!" Now if you're a fan of the series, it's about on par with season 3 and will be right up your alley, but I honestly can't recommend this release to anyone but fans since the show caters the "stoner comedy" group that thought "Superbad" and "The League" are the funniest things on earth. For those fans the show IS unedited, so all the bleeps and whatnot are left out so it's uncensored, but that's nothing that will entice anyone who's on the fence about the show, more of a detriment than an actual benefit. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Blake Anderson, Adam Devine, Anders Holm
Created by: Blake Anderson, Adam Devine, Anders Holm
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1, English DD 2.0
Studio: Paramount
Rated: TV-MA
Runtime: 440 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: June 3rd, 2014



*Buy Workaholics: Season 4 Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: SKIP It!​*







More about Mike


----------

